# Tri-tronic Collar Battery help



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a Pro 100 XL I purchased about three+ years ago. It has been a great collar. This fall I have noticed it seems to indicate a need for charging much quicker than usual.

I charged both transmitter and collar Friday night. This am after a few minutes of being turned on, the indicator light on the collar began flashing rapidly. This is the signal that the battery is low. 

I think that I need to replace the batteries. I can't find the collar manual. So, if any one can tell me what I need to purchase I would appreciate it. I have a wonderful battery store in town and am sure they will carry what I need.

Electronically challenged regards-

Lisa


----------



## BillyA (Oct 29, 2003)

*Pro !00*

Lisa, i had the same problem. you can call Tritronics or go to there website and email them. The batteries need to be replaced every 2 to 3 years. If you send the collar to them , they will replace the batteries and overhaul the collar and transmitter. It'll cost around a $100.00 and they turn it around withen a week. Hope this helps


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I believe the XL batteries are USER replaceable. Lion Country sells the batteries for about the best price around. If I can replace batteries anyone can, I am rather mechanically challanged.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

The easiest way to deal with that....buy a dogtra...haha. Im just givin ya a hard time. I do love mine though. I know it sounds hard to believe, heck i have a hard time believing it myself, but i hve charged my Dogtra 1200 ONCE since i bought it about 3 months ago. Now, i will say that i havent used it everyday since i bought it. I have used it SEVERAL times for most of an entire day switching between dogs and its never indicated a need to be charged. My partner has an older DT that i used when we worked dogs together and i left mine at home so its sat for a several days at a time throughout the time ive had it, but its been charged only once...the first day i bought it....for less time than it said was needed. It said something like 14 hours and it stayed on there about 10 hrs give or take. I thought about selling it and buying a tritronics but i was advised to try the Dogtra first buy some pros and ams alike and im glad i did. Plus, i witnessed a sales pitch from a Tritronics rep and he really got under my skin with his attitude and i am certain i was lied to...thanks JW and im sure Dogtra would send their regards as well...hahaha.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> I believe the XL batteries are USER replaceable. Lion Country sells the batteries for about the best price around. If I can replace batteries anyone can, I am rather mechanically challanged.


I'm totally with Bob on this one....I ordered them (you need both transmitter and reciever battteries) from Lion Country and the instructions are included with the batteries along with new seals. Piece of cake.

John
________
Outdoor Oral


----------



## rick irick (Feb 24, 2004)

might want to check batteries.com


----------

